# My rig (Lian-Yi PC-70 modded)



## erixx (Mar 26, 2010)

First of all, I tried to post in the  TPU case gallery sub-forum, but i does not allow me.... ?

Ok, as a sort of presentation, I'd like to show my rig. I have worked it a lot, but some stuff is a no go, because the finish of the Lian Yi is just to good to imitate! Basically I have removed non needed parts, moved stuff, added stuff, and tried to keep it clean and nice.







Other pics:









Parts (main parts):
Mobo Asus P5D55 PRO
Processor: i5 750, OC to 3800Mhz (jumps up to 4000 with EPU6 when needed)
RAM: 4G Kingston HyperX 1600
Video: 2x XFX GF9600 XXX (soon Ati 5850)
Audio: onboard
Etc.

Comments, criticisms or whatever are welcomed!


----------



## boulard83 (Mar 26, 2010)

NIce cleanup in this old case  


Good job !


----------



## Techtu (Mar 26, 2010)

Just a question... 

Do the rear top fan and front top fan actually make any difference besides extra noise?

The rear top fan looks like it might be dragging a little bit of hot air from the CPU away before the PSU gets it,but with the 2x 80mm fans right next to the CPU heatsink the rear top fan doesn't seem adequate.

The front top fan doesn't seem to be doing much either besides a little extra lighting, as it doesn't seem to have a clear path for sucking the air in.

Overall though looks very clean and tidy!! something I keep meaning to do with mine but never get round to it.


----------



## erixx (Mar 26, 2010)

nice to read the commentaries! Ok, old case (6-7 years or so), but in 18 years or so, i have had 3 cases, always the best, so I can get a return of investment!

As for the efficiency question of you Tech2 (I am all for Tech 3, if you know what I mean: Moto GP with Colin Edwards and Ben Spies!!): 

1) Rear fan, as heat rises, I consider that it helps to evacuate the upper part of the case, but anyway that 3rd fan is set up to ultra low speed, just to keep the airflow in the right direction. Indeed it could be useless, but my PSU fan is also 'intelligent' and non moving or slow moving most of the time.

2) Upper front fan: it helps a lot!!!!! My 3 hard disc drives were quite hot without it. And the front part of the case has many tiny openings between the parts, so it IS sucking air in, and has lowered the heat there quite a lot!

If I had to name deficiencies of my rig, I would list some, but not these. Most are purely aesthetical, so no hury... As i said elswhere, my pair of 9600's never reach 80 degrees under stress (60 is highest I have seen) and my i5 has a nice OC and is stable for gaming or video editing...although it has a cheap (but very silent) Artic Cooling cooler


----------



## erixx (Apr 4, 2010)

I just had my drilling day 8), and wow did I drill, nearly nuclearfushioned the dremmel... : 
Had to go out and buy a set of Bosch drill bits, because the stock parts are for wood, seems.

Finally finished the front area. Originally there was a triple floppy bay (on the pic), now there is a 20 mm fan behind.

Maybe when I jump to SSD I will miss that box?


----------

